# Wood for Kansas City Brisket?



## Farras08 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello all! Brand new to the forum as a poster. I've made many Texas briskets over the last 7 years. I've always used mesquire mixed with a bit of Pecan or post oak. I've always done a Texas style rub. I'd like to make a Kansas City style brisket this weekend. What wood should I use? I've only used rubs with chile and sugar on pork and I always use apple for that. It doesn't sound like a good match for brisket.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 1, 2020)

Welcome aboard!  I'm way familiar with Texas brisket, although I don't like mesquite chunks, I grew up on mesquite coals or charcoal.  So, define your impression of KC brisket.  It is really sweet and saucy like KC ribs?


----------



## Farras08 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey. I should clarify i always burn my mesquite in the coal chimney for a while before I throw it on. So I guess like a 50/50 wood to charcoal ratio? I guess my definition of KC is not a salt and pepper rub but a rub that his high in brown sugar, cumin, and chili powder. I can post the link to the rub I'm thinking of using. In terms of sauce, I'm not smoking with sauce on the brisket but I'm going for a heavy ketchup sauce with alot of apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, worcestershire sauce, and some Bourbon


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 2, 2020)

Farras08 said:


> Hey. I should clarify i always burn my mesquite in the coal chimney for a while before I throw it on. So I guess like a 50/50 wood to charcoal ratio? *I guess my definition of KC is not a salt and pepper rub but a rub that his high in brown sugar, cumin, and chili powder.* I can post the link to the rub I'm thinking of using. In terms of sauce, I'm not smoking with sauce on the brisket but I'm going for a heavy ketchup sauce with alot of apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, worcestershire sauce, and some Bourbon



Give this one a try.  People that like some sweet on their brisket really like it.  Adding some chile powder would work.

_*Jim Goode's BBQ Beef Rub  aka Jim's Rub*_
Ingredients:
2 1/2 tablespoons dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons paprika
2 teaspoons mustard powder
2 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons garlic powder
1 1/2 teaspoons dried basil
1 teaspoon ground bay leaves
3/4 teaspoon ground coriander seed
3/4 teaspoon ground savory
3/4 teaspoon dried thyme
3/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
3/4 teaspoon ground white pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
salt to taste

In a small bowl, mix together the brown sugar, paprika, mustard powder, onion powder, garlic powder, basil, bay leaves, coriander, savory, thyme, black pepper, white pepper, cumin, and salt. Store in an airtight jar at room temperature until ready to use.


----------

